# D* launch dates set?



## bobo (Aug 17, 2002)

Just checked spaceflightnow.com. Did not see any launches scheduled for D* this year . What's up? Previous launches were posted at that site.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The dates have not been set yet


----------



## jwren (Nov 10, 2006)

well I guess that means no hd channels like we were promised


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Just because a scheduled date hasn't been made public doesn't mean they are not on schedule or we won't get any new HD channels this year. Don't push the panic button yet.


----------



## capecodsooner (Jan 20, 2007)

Maybe it is not yet time for the panic button but I'm getting my BS flag out of storage just in case. 

Other sites that I use (lyngsat.com for one) showed the launch date as April. On Jnuary 6th they updated that window to JUNE.

Additionaly, Boeing is great about patting themselves on the back when things go right (worked with them a great deal in the past). The El Segundo plant has the job to build the birds and as of yet no press release about a handover to the launch site/contractors. The last press release I could find showed a 30 day gap between pickup in California and launch -- not too bad. 

DTV 10 is scheduled to be launched on a Proton and DTV 11 aboard a Zenit. Both launches are scheduled to be from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Khazakstan so hopefully the speed to launch will be comparable to their last effort.

EDIT -- Launch to completed positioning, checkout, etc. to handover to DTV will normally take an additional 30 days +.....minimum. I'm not looking for ANY additional 100 channel type lineup until October 31st-last day of 3rd quarter 2007.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Uh last time I checked D11 is to launch from Sea-Launch aboard the Zenit. D10 will be from Kazakstan as you posted.

FYI: go to this site boeing.com/news/releases/2005/q4/nr_051115s.html


----------



## capecodsooner (Jan 20, 2007)

CF-

That is what I thought as well until I saw this reply from SEALAUNCH in a post on highdefforum.com. I'd post a link to the post but until I have 5 posts here I have no ability to post links.

_You are not the first to ask about the DTV launch... Perhaps all of you recently received some information from DIRECTV. As that launch is several missions away for us, and we are currently working on a launch for next week... we are not focused on DTV at this time... The launch will be later this year... 2nd half. I do not have any additional information at this time. I do not know if DIRECTV will carry our live launch coverage. Boeing will deliver the satellite to us several months from now. - Paula

Paula Korn
Director, Communications
Sea Launch Company, LLC
One World Trade Center - Suite 950
Long Beach CA 90831
USA
phone 562.499.4729
fax 562.499.4755
mobile 562.254.5684
-----------------------------
You should be aware that SeaLaunch also has a "land-launch"
facility in Russia_

Just for info purposes. I felt better about #11 than I did #10 until I saw Sealaunche's reply.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, that still puts the launch fairly on track..

They don't need BOTH Sats up there to start providing the additinal HD networks


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

n/m, Earl said same thing as me, only quicker.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

capecodsooner said:


> Maybe it is not yet time for the panic button but I'm getting my BS flag out of storage just in case.
> 
> Other sites that I use (lyngsat.com for one) showed the launch date as April. On Jnuary 6th they updated that window to JUNE.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

The sky is not falling. Boeing does not always have press releases when they sat. ships to launch site but sometimes the launch facility will announce when the bird has arrived.

I've spent lots of time tracking down dates for D10 and D11, but D10 is a strange one. A couple of sites have recently changed D10's date back and forth, and one lists two dates for D10. (April and May.) So we'll have more HD. Q2 or Q3. After waiting this long, I can be patient.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

jwren said:


> well I guess that means no hd channels like we were promised


Oh come on, they are coming.

Patient, grasshopper


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

it's in an 'official' newsrelease...they must do what they say now


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Take any DirecTV promise of new services and file it under "maybe someday". Take any launch date and file it under "goal".

Remember 7S. Not only did DirecTV send out "official" material that said it would be launch 18 months before it actually was, it then lied about it, saying it never said that. Then it did not acutally have the contracts with the local stations it claimed it had to go on it.

DirecTV 10 & 11 *may* be launched in July, as stated on lyngsat. Or they may be launched years from now. It *may* contain the content you have been "promised". Or it may not.

The only thing certain, is that DirecTV HQ will swear to be d***ed that whatever the then current story is what has always been true.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

It is all out of D* control now. Boeing has to get one sat to sea launch, the other to Russia, or where ever, for land launch. Launches of sats have gone bad. Many think that these sats can just be thrown up there. Will the lunch vehicles be ready? Launch windows. Any announcement will probably be made when they are the next sat to be launched.


----------



## RexB (Dec 10, 2006)

This thread's references and sites are the best ref so far that a google finds, thankyou for the info!

www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/launch/launch_sched.html

DIRECTV 10 702 DIRECTV, Inc. 2007/DOG Proton 
DIRECTV 11 702 DIRECTV, Inc. 2007/DOG Sea Launch 
DIRECTV 12 702 DIRECTV, Inc. Ground Spare TBD 
*DOG is Delivered On Ground (to the launch site)

_Sea Launch has signed a firm launch contract with DirecTV, for a mission scheduled in early 2007. The contract includes an option for an additional launch._
www.spacedaily.com/reports/Sea_Launch_Signs_With_DirecTV_For_Launch_In_2007.h tml

Spoilt by HD, eyes can't focus on SD


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SamC said:


> Take any DirecTV promise of new services and file it under "maybe someday". Take any launch date and file it under "goal".
> 
> Remember 7S. Not only did DirecTV send out "official" material that said it would be launch 18 months before it actually was, it then lied about it, saying it never said that. Then it did not acutally have the contracts with the local stations it claimed it had to go on it.
> 
> ...


It's a very simple equation:

If the first SAT launch goes bad (knock on wood), it is almost a sure bet that the 2nd would be delayed... especially if it is something related to the actuall SAT.

If that happens... You are looking at "maybe" "tops" 3-4 more HD channels this year, at the sacrafice of something else (maybe the HD-DNS).

If the first goes up... no problems... then you will have at least the announced HD networks... if not more.

If both go up with no problems.... DirecTV is set for the next few years...

DirecTV bought themselves 9-12 months with the customers and the "market" (investors)... with he announcements at CES, and the stated plans for the birds.

DirecTV's future = It's HD progress in 2007... bottom line.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

If there is a launch issue, it would also be possible for D* to beg to be allowed to move D* 8 to 99 or 103 and add some channels via its Ka CONUS transponders.

No guarantee they would get approval, or even ask for that matter.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

If there were a launch issue, especially one that destroys the satellite, but can be traced to the launch vehicle, that launch vehicle/site combination very likely would be shutdown for review. But, D12 could be readied for launch at the other site within a couple of months, depending on its status and the other launch facilities availability. Sea-Launch people have mentioned maintaining quick launch abilities in case of emergency need. (Note, quick does not mean tomorrow--couple months was the timeframe they mentioned.)

So, for lots more HD by end of Q2 (don't expect anything before then), D10 must launch in april or early may and be successful. Otherwise we're looking at Q3 and Q4 as HD launch time frames.

Thinking out loud, D* can't do KU at 99 or 103, they don't have licenses nor will the feedhorn/lnbs work there, I'm guessing. And all the KU slots on 101, 110, and 119 are full, as we all know. And I'm also presuming the KA slots at 101 can't be received by the 5lnb dishes either.

Therefore, to get more HD, D9 would likely have to move 2 degrees either way, but it only has 2(?) KA transponders, IIRC. Could be done, of course, but might use a chunk of fuel.

Enough rambling thoughts. D10 _will_ launch in April, test out fine in 30 days, and we'll all be so happy with the new HD, we'll forget who won today. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's a very simple equation:
> 
> If the first SAT launch goes bad (knock on wood), it is almost a sure bet that the 2nd would be delayed... especially if it is something related to the actuall SAT.
> 
> ...


For D*'s sakes, I hope you're right


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The latest information from JPL (updated this morning) puts the DirecTV 10 launch in May (no date) and for DirecTV 11 in September (no date).

satellitefinance.com (updated in December) puts the windows in May and June respectively.

satelliteonthenet.co.uk puts the window for DirecTV 10 in April

An obscure site in Australia (updated last Wednesday) puts the DirecTV 10 window in April and the DirecTV 11 window in September.

Lyngsat puts both launch windows in June

Based on recent performance and a statement from a DirecTV officer, there is little chance of DirecTV 10 going online before Q3 2007. A Q4 turn up for DirecTV 10 is more likely.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> Based on recent performance and a statement from a DirecTV officer, there is little chance of DirecTV 10 going online before Q3 2007. A Q4 turn up for DirecTV 10 is more likely.


Do you have a link of some kind?

Carl


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh,



> satellitefinance.com (updated in December) puts the windows in May and June respectively.


 They also list D10 in April (as well as the May date.)

Talk about your hard to pin down info...I've seen most of the sites you've indicated--the inconsistencies are driving me nuts 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

doent matter if they launch the satillites or not if there are still people having major issues with their hr-20`s the point is moot.

D* once a great company turned to junk by mr. M and his greed. Bring on the new management soon


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bay CIty said:


> doent matter if they launch the satillites or not if there are still people having major issues with their hr-20`s the point is moot.
> 
> D* once a great company turned to junk by mr. M and his greed. Bring on the new management soon


The point isn't moot...
There are a lot of other NON-DVR users out there, that have HD

Actually... "management" isn't changing much.. Chase is still running DirecTV group, as well as most of the other vice-presidents.

Some members of the board are changing, but in general... don't expect much to change... any time soon.


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The point isn't moot...
> There are a lot of other NON-DVR users out there, that have HD
> 
> Actually... "management" isn't changing much.. Chase is still running DirecTV group, as well as most of the other vice-presidents.
> ...


Thanks for the response Earl
Let me restate my comment- the number one priority of D* should be to resolve all issues with the hr-20 since their future is dependent on this box.
The satellites are also of big importances to D* however what I should have said was "what good will all this great hd programing via these new satellites do me it my hr-20 doesn`t record or play them back properly.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bay CIty said:


> Thanks for the response Earl
> Let me restate my comment- the number one priority of D* should be to resolve all issues with the hr-20 since their future is dependent on this box.
> The satellites are also of big importances to D* however what I should have said was "what good will all this great hd programing via these new satellites do me it my hr-20 doesn`t record or play them back properly.


DirecTV's future is based on HD...

You need the "content" (HD networks), before the tool (the HR20).

Without the HD "content", doesn't really mater how far the HR20 gets.

H20 - Fairly Solid, relatively cheep HD box (free usually).

Not everyone uses DVR Technology.
You do... but there are several million... that don't.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You need the "content" (HD networks), before the tool (the HR20).


I think you'll find that customers will always need the handle before you can sell them the blades. DirecTV is really not much to write home about without a some advantage over the competition. There's the baseball thing, the football thing and the rest of the sports things. For those who aren't addicted to sports, there has to be something else to draw in the subscribers. The one item that they have in their hand now is the HR20. The "two in the bush" are DirecTV 10 and DirecTV 11.

The H20 is not the solution for those who don't have all day to watch TV or need the ability to record two or more programs simultaneously. When was the last time you watched something (other than da Bears) that wasn't previously recorded?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> When was the last time you watched something (other than da Bears) that wasn't previously recorded?


For me and my viewing habits... you are right... I don't watch a lot live anymore. However, I am still shocked by how many of my friends and co-workers that do still watch nearly everything live.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For me and my viewing habits... you are right... I don't watch a lot live anymore. However, I am still shocked by how many of my friends and co-workers that do still watch nearly everything live.


I was just thinking yesterday about how I hardly watch live anymore and that when I do how I could now do so without having the buffer to catch stuff when the phone rings, the animals barf, etc.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.satelliteonthenet.co.uk/launch.html

Above site lists Directv 10 going up in April.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am still shocked by how many of my friends and co-workers that do still watch nearly everything live.


It's nice to be in that minority though. Except when 3 days later someone is talking about XYZ and you say I haven't watched it yet, please dont tell me anything.

With most people not having DVRs I just stay home. Dont like to visit friends, stay at hotels etc because of those awful things called commercials. Also, i can sorta tell it bugs people that come over that we have such control over tv. They dont have commercial breaks to get up and go to the bathroom or get a drink. They think the pause button is some alien technology and are afraid to use it.


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> DirecTV's future is based on HD...
> 
> You need the "content" (HD networks), before the tool (the HR20).
> 
> ...


We need the content-but we also need reliable equipment to play that content on. At this point in time the hr-20 is not reliable.

As for the several millions that do not use a DVR, there are more people junking their VCR and moving to DVR everyday. And the more of these people who buy the hr-20 and encounter some of the headaches associated with it, the more will cancel their Directv service and this too will impact the amount of HD content that D* will provide us and at an affordable price.

An the comment about the hr-20 being failry solid, I disagree. It does now appear to be getting a little better but still only about average in its ability to record.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Actually it is only showing a launch date of some time in April 2007 for DTV-10 Sat to go up.
No launch date at all to schedule DTV-11?? Still up in the air??
So we are looking at some time in July or Aug. for DTV-10 to go live to customers??
I hope they get DTV-11 back obn the schedule soon.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Dave said:


> Actually it is only showing a launch date of some time in April 2007 for DTV-10 Sat to go up.
> No launch date at all to schedule DTV-11?? Still up in the air??
> So we are looking at some time in July or Aug. for DTV-10 to go live to customers??
> I hope they get DTV-11 back obn the schedule soon.


This article from today seems to indicate DTV-11 is delayed until 2008. Anyone read that differently?

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/070207/earns_directv.html?.v=6

The company said it will launch a satellite as planned later this year that will increase its national offering of high-definition channels.

Launch plans will not be affected by an explosion that damaged a platform operated by Sea Launch Co., Carey said.

A second satellite that will increase high-definition channels to 150, including more local channels, is planned for _next year_.​


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Bottom line is Carey has no idea when D11 will be launched until we know for sure how long Sea-Launch is going to need to get their platform back up, once docked for repairs. I read D10 will give them the capacity for 100 CONUS HD and D11 is not really needed this year, but I am sure they quietly really want to be able to get D11 up this year. Have to see what happens with Sea-Launch really. Sooner they and the review board come to a conclusion, the better. As well, as the platform not needing a long time to get fixed. A whole lotta ifs truthfully. So cheer on the D10 launch, rumored to be June now, then we'll get the HD channels later this summer into the fall. And keep abreast of Sea-Launch returning to their launch schedule of 07. The real loser this year seems to be the HD LIL that was awaiting the D10 & D11 launches, since now most of that will be used for CONUS HD from D10, if Carey's 100 HD channel claim is true.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tkrandall said:


> A second satellite that will increase high-definition channels to 150, including more local channels, is planned for _next year_.[/INDENT]


Here's my two cents:

If they launch DirecTV 11 on schedule (which was to be September according to the stock analyst), it would likely come on line in Q1 of 2008.

I'm not buying the idea that the launch plans are not impacted unless they secretly planned to launch via ILS as suggested in ILS's recent report. Even if they did have a plan to use ILS, I can't imagine that things aren't going to be a bit busy. Of course they won't have to fight over launch windows...

DirecTV is still trying very hard to make it look like absolutely everything is under control.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

If D* doesn't get the channels up until 08, they will have pissed off a LOT of their subscribers, imo.

I know, some of the loyalists will say it isnt their fault OR that D* is really on time or doing their best but they promised '07 to a LOT of people for awhile. They expect it


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

There's only one show I *have* to watch live, and that's 24.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

tkrandall said:


> This article from today seems to indicate DTV-11 is delayed until 2008. Anyone read that differently?
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/070207/earns_directv.html?.v=6
> 
> ...


Amazing comment "Launch plans will not be affected by .. explosion" then second satellite (Directv 11) will slip to next year. Do these people think we are idiots? Obviously the explosion caused them to slip Directv 11 6 months or more.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> Amazing comment "Launch plans will not be affected by .. explosion" then second satellite (Directv 11) will slip to next year. Do these people think we are idiots? Obviously the explosion caused them to slip Directv 11 6 months or more.


It all depends on what their backup plan is for a launch.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> ..... Don't push the panic button yet.


...yeah, at least wait until rockets start blowing up on the launch pad!!!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

leww37334 said:


> Amazing comment "Launch plans will not be affected by .. explosion" then second satellite (Directv 11) will slip to next year. Do these people think we are idiots? Obviously the explosion caused them to slip Directv 11 6 months or more.


And things never get misquoted by a reporter?

At this point there is not enough hard information. Sea Launch could be ready within time allowed for D11 to be launched roughly on time.

Ariane could be substituted for Sea Launch (been done before.)

There is even enough time for a Delta launch--if Boeing were willing to eat the extra costs as a SeaLaunch partner.

Is the sky falling? Nope, not hardly. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Assuming that the additional capacity is evenly split between D10 and D11 (identical designs), assuming also that the split between CONUS and spot beams is configurable and further assuming that there will even be 100 HD CONUS channels to carry this year, there should still be enough capacity after D10 is operational for a large number of additional spot beams (including those resources of SW1 and 2 which are not yet being utilized for some unannounced reason). If the number of CONUS beams is fixed, the addition of 75 national HD channels will be a huge improvement. The sky isn't even close to falling.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

tibber said:


> And things never get misquoted by a reporter?
> 
> At this point there is not enough hard information. Sea Launch could be ready within time allowed for D11 to be launched roughly on time.
> 
> ...


The Boeing web site indicates that D10 and D11 will be delivered on the ground, not delivered in orbit. The contract with Sea Launch would be a seperate deal. If D* wanted (or could) push the launch to a Delta, D* would probably have to pony up the extra. All this would be mute if D* could not get out of the Sea Launch contract. I would think that the contract has a very large window in which to do the launch. IMHO

http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/launch/launch_sched.html

I do agree that the one sat will be able to provide enough HD to satisfy some for awhile.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tibber said:


> And things never get misquoted by a reporter?


Actually, it would have been two statements reported by two reporters. The PR guy, Robert Mercer, said that it would have no effect as did the big guy.

Mercer doesn't seem to be concerned with the truth in instances where it appears that there is really something wrong. His statements of "remain calm, everything is under control" were doubtless inspired by the Deathmobile parade scene in the movie _Animal House_.

I note something interesting from the nasaspaceflight.com website: They show DirecTV 11 scheduled for Q2. I'm wondering if they aren't instead referring to DirecTV 10, because it does not appear on the list of planned launches. The post would appear to be credible.

As for the unused space on the Spaceways, some are theorizing that when Hughes needs them, DirecTV may surrender some or all of the Spaceway satellites.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bobnielsen said:


> Assuming that the additional capacity is evenly split between D10 and D11 (identical designs)...


Do we have any idea of the configurations of the satellites?


----------



## Argee (Oct 16, 2006)

If D10 and D11 do go up, what are the plans for the spare D12? Will they launch it as well for an in orbit spare?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Argee said:


> If D10 and D11 do go up, what are the plans for the spare D12? Will they launch it as well for an in orbit spare?


D12 is slated to be an on-ground spare. If it were needed, they would have to expedite some paperwork through the FCC and get it launched and tested. This would take at least six months to accomplish given the current state of commercial satellite launching.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> As for the unused space on the Spaceways, some are theorizing that when Hughes needs them, DirecTV may surrender some or all of the Spaceway satellites.


I have missed the threads/posts where this theory is being discussed - would you kindly provide links to same so I may review them also. Thanks.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

harsh said:


> ... This would take at least six months to accomplish given the current state of commercial satellite launching.


If six months is something that's possible then D* could still get D11 up this year if they found someone besides SeaLaunch???


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> If six months is something that's possible then D* could still get D11 up this year if they found someone besides SeaLaunch???


At the DirecTV webinar this week, it was clearly stated that as long as DIRECTV 10 gets up ok and as scheduled, there will be NO changes to the 2007 HD rollout plan. DIRECTV 11 only needs to get airborne within a year or so before it would have any real impact in the plan as scheduled now. And frankly, as mentioned over and over - DIRECTV 10 should give them more CAPACITY than available channels. Worse case scenario - the 2008 phase gets delayed by 1-3 months - is that a really big deal, or something of much concern for now? Not for me.

Yeah, if there is any problem with DIRECTV 10, it will changes things around, but for now its on plan as I see it. There are also other options for DirecTV - they have a huge backup capacity at 101 (9S), which BTW was outifitted with 2 Ka transpondrs, and can be configured in a couple of different ways. No reason I know of that it couldn't be re-positioned and put in to service if really needed in smoe type of crunch situation.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> If six months is something that's possible then D* could still get D11 up this year if they found someone besides SeaLaunch???


It may be possible, but it is a lot less likely. There was a relatively full slate of birds to go up and trying to shoehorn new ones into the remaining launch services is going to be difficult (unless they already had a backup reservation). Presumably, if Sea Launch can get back in operation before June, they may be able to get through the first half of the schedule before the end of the year. I don't know where in the schedule DirecTV 11 really was. Months given were July, then June, then September.

As has been publicly stated by DirecTV (and if everything goes right with DirecTV 10) they will be able to meet their goals. It won't be soon, but it may be "soon".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> There are also other options for DirecTV - they have a huge backup capacity at 101 (9S), which BTW was outifitted with 2 Ka transpondrs, and can be configured in a couple of different ways.


Are you sure that these weren't uplink facilities?

What do they do with any programming currently on 9S if they have to move it?


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

capecodsooner said:


> DTV 10 is scheduled to be launched on a Proton and DTV 11 aboard a Zenit. Both launches are scheduled to be from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Khazakstan
> 
> Is Borat gonna cover that?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> It may be possible, but it is a lot less likely. There was a relatively full slate of birds to go up and trying to shoehorn new ones into the remaining launch services is going to be difficult (unless they already had a backup reservation). Presumably, if Sea Launch can get back in operation before June, they may be able to get through the first half of the schedule before the end of the year. I don't know where in the schedule DirecTV 11 really was. Months given were July, then June, then September.
> 
> As has been publicly stated by DirecTV (and if everything goes right with DirecTV 10) they will be able to meet their goals. It won't be soon, but it may be "soon".


To further complicate the matter, ALL launches that have any common equipment with the SeaLaunch Zenit 3SL are on hold, at least for a few more weeks while they sort out if the engine, valves, or what failed. What surprised me is how many launchers use components of Russian heritage, including some of the Atlas family, if I'm understanding the discussion correctly. http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=5103&start=1 (they are over 750 posts)

That said, most of these holds apparently will free up this week (or already have?) so most launchers likely won't miss a beat as the hold didn't stop preparations for launch. And, the last SeaLaunch hold for catastrophic failure was only 4 or 5 months, IIRC. But that will leave the question of who's contract flies first...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mdmcvay said:


> capecodsooner said:
> 
> 
> > DTV 10 is scheduled to be launched on a Proton and DTV 11 aboard a Zenit. Both launches are scheduled to be from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Khazakstan
> ...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mdmcvay said:


> capecodsooner said:
> 
> 
> > DTV 10 is scheduled to be launched on a Proton and DTV 11 aboard a Zenit. Both launches are scheduled to be from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Khazakstan
> ...


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> Actually, it would have been two statements reported by two reporters. The PR guy, Robert Mercer, said that it would have no effect as did the big guy.
> 
> Mercer doesn't seem to be concerned with the truth in instances where it appears that there is really something wrong. His statements of "remain calm, everything is under control" were doubtless inspired by the Deathmobile parade scene in the movie _Animal House_.
> 
> ...


It seems that a D* sat will be land launched in the early 2nd Qtr. Some confusion what the number is (10 or 11) but who cares. If one gets up in April, it should be live in Jun/Jul time frame. The timing depends on how close the sat is inserted to its final destination. Takes a while to move them around up there. The one Dish sat scheduled for the year is on Sea Launch. I think D* has the advantage. How it is configured for national and spot beams will determine the programming that will be available on it.

I think Chicken Little can relax for a while.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

This article tells it all about the land launch.

http://www.ilslaunch.com/zmedia/newsarchives/newsreleases/rec316/

Launch is by ILS.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

lwilli201 said:


> This article tells it all about the land launch.
> 
> http://www.ilslaunch.com/zmedia/newsarchives/newsreleases/rec316/
> 
> Launch is by ILS.


And that is for D10 this spring. Sea-Launch has a similar announcement for an ocean launch of D11: http://www.boeing.com/news/releases/2005/q4/nr_051115s.html

The sky ain't falling, but it will be raining HD signals real soon! Woohoo! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> mdmcvay said:
> 
> 
> > The Zenit-3SL launch vehicle has been a Sea Launch exclusive since the first dummy launch in 1999.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Are you sure that these weren't uplink facilities?
> 
> What do they do with any programming currently on 9S if they have to move it?


Nope - I'm not sure at all, just speculating - like you are. But this bird has been touted as a 'backup' - and I am guessing that there may be some options available.

BTW, could you post a link to the discussion on the theory about Hughes taking over a Spaceway bird. Thanks.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

lwilli201 said:


> harsh said:
> 
> 
> > mdmcvay said:
> ...


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> harsh said:
> 
> 
> > mdmcvay said:
> ...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ScoBuck said:


> At the DirecTV webinar this week, it was clearly stated that as long as DIRECTV 10 gets up ok and as scheduled, there will be NO changes to the 2007 HD rollout plan. DIRECTV 11 only needs to get airborne within a year or so before it would have any real impact in the plan as scheduled now. And frankly, as mentioned over and over - DIRECTV 10 should give them more CAPACITY than available channels.


I'm curious how D10 and D11 are being configured for transponders then. The original D* PR said they could do 150 national HD once D10 and D11 are launched, I just always assumed 75 on D10 and 75 on D11. Then they come out with the 100 national HD channels in 2007 announcement. Now they say no changes needed to the 2007 HD rollout schedule with only D10 operational. So can they reconfigure the transponders on D10 from spot to CONUS and cut back on their LIL-HD plans so they can meet the national HD plans, or will the crank up the HD-Lite processor for the MPEG4 channels or bit starve the new channels.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> I'm curious how D10 and D11 are being configured for transponders then. The original D* PR said they could do 150 national HD once D10 and D11 are launched, I just always assumed 75 on D10 and 75 on D11. Then they come out with the 100 national HD channels in 2007 announcement. Now they say no changes needed to the 2007 HD rollout schedule with only D10 operational. So can they reconfigure the transponders on D10 from spot to CONUS and cut back on their LIL-HD plans so they can meet the national HD plans, or will the crank up the HD-Lite processor for the MPEG4 channels or bit starve the new channels.


I'm researching those details now. I expect to have a new thread started in the general DIRECTV discussion area later today, tho some bits might be placeholders till i finish the research.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> I'm curious how D10 and D11 are being configured for transponders then. The original D* PR said they could do 150 national HD once D10 and D11 are launched, I just always assumed 75 on D10 and 75 on D11. Then they come out with the 100 national HD channels in 2007 announcement. Now they say no changes needed to the 2007 HD rollout schedule with only D10 operational. So can they reconfigure the transponders on D10 from spot to CONUS and cut back on their LIL-HD plans so they can meet the national HD plans, or will the crank up the HD-Lite processor for the MPEG4 channels or bit starve the new channels.


Probably 100 national channels per sat, but the total capacity is much higher. Each will have a very large capacity for spotbeam HD LIL. 75 nationals will be plenty for now because there just isnt that much HD content providers at this time. I have read that the total capacity of the 2 sats is 1500 channels, which the large majority will be for HD LIL.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> I'm curious how D10 and D11 are being configured for transponders then. The original D* PR said they could do 150 national HD once D10 and D11 are launched, I just always assumed 75 on D10 and 75 on D11. Then they come out with the 100 national HD channels in 2007 announcement. Now they say no changes needed to the 2007 HD rollout schedule with only D10 operational. So can they reconfigure the transponders on D10 from spot to CONUS and cut back on their LIL-HD plans so they can meet the national HD plans, or will the crank up the HD-Lite processor for the MPEG4 channels or bit starve the new channels.


also, remember that having capacity, and having content are 2 separate issues. if there aren't 100 HD nationals t offer, then its really a moot point anyhow.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ScoBuck said:


> also, remember that having capacity, and having content are 2 separate issues. if there aren't 100 HD nationals t offer, then its really a moot point anyhow.


I understand the difference. It's D* that said that they would have 100 national HD channels by the end of 2007. While there aren't that many now who knows how many there will be by the end of the year?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> I understand the difference. It's D* that said that they would have 100 national HD channels by the end of 2007. While there aren't that many now who knows how many there will be by the end of the year?


I think we really are on the same page - but if I remember correctly, they said capacity for 100 channels, it is not up to them if there are that many available. They did say they have had various degree of discussion with 70 providers though.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ScoBuck said:


> I think we really are on the same page - but if I remember correctly, they said capacity for 100 channels, it is not up to them if there are that many available. They did say they have had various degree of discussion with 70 providers though.


The capacity they announced was a total of 150 national HD and 1500 LIL HD's once all four Ka band satellites were operational. In press release http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight= they said the 100 national HD channels in 2007.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Whether they are all true hd on those 100 hd channels remains to be seen.

For the most part I suspect that they will be simulcasts of the SD channels already in place. Which means that you will still be watching a lot of Sd just like today but upconverted to hd on the 100 hd channels. THere simply is not enough hd content out there to fill 100 hd channels much less one channel without reruns. Case in point is VOOM. All day the same stuff recycled over and over again. 

A & E just started in Hd on Dish . Guess what? It is a simulcast of the sd channel with very little in hd. Mostly Csi shows from a few years ago in hd and a whole lot of sd shows . Capacity does not mean that you will have all 100 of those channels uplinked and working by 2007 and even if you did get all those channels up and working by years end , it definately doesn not mean that it WILL Be in true hd 24 /7.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> A & E just started in Hd on Dish . Guess what? It is a simulcast of the sd channel with very little in hd. Mostly Csi shows from a few years ago in hd and a whole lot of sd shows.


A bit off topic, but do you happen to know if the SD programs on A&E HD are stretch-o-vision like on TNT HD, or do they show them in their regular SD format? As channels like Sci-Fi, Fx, and others that are branches of SD channels get up and running, it would be interesting to see if they ruin things with SD stretch-o-vision, or just let SD be SD (as I much prefer).


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> A bit off topic, but do you happen to know if the SD programs on A&E HD are stretch-o-vision like on TNT HD, or do they show them in their regular SD format? As channels like Sci-Fi, Fx, and others that are branches of SD channels get up and running, it would be interesting to see if they ruin things with SD stretch-o-vision, or just let SD be SD (as I much prefer).


From what I have heard, A&E is showing everything in there original format.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Whether they are all true hd on those 100 hd channels remains to be seen.
> 
> For the most part I suspect that they will be simulcasts of the SD channels already in place. Which means that you will still be watching a lot of Sd just like today but upconverted to hd on the 100 hd channels. THere simply is not enough hd content out there to fill 100 hd channels much less one channel without reruns. Case in point is VOOM. All day the same stuff recycled over and over again.
> 
> A & E just started in Hd on Dish . Guess what? It is a simulcast of the sd channel with very little in hd. Mostly Csi shows from a few years ago in hd and a whole lot of sd shows . Capacity does not mean that you will have all 100 of those channels uplinked and working by 2007 and even if you did get all those channels up and working by years end , it definately doesn not mean that it WILL Be in true hd 24 /7.


So there are not 100 HD channels now, so from your logic there can't be 100 HD channels by the end of 2007? So what if they're not 24/7, the most watch HD channels now are not 24x7. D* has said that they have agreements in place or agreements in principle from content providers that will get them to 100 national HD channels by EOY. Now as a E* subscriber I can see how you hope that doesn't happen so you're not stuck on the HD follower


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd be happy in the short term with upconverts of SD content until they add more HD to their channel because of the better signal over all (as long as it's not TNT o vision.) Some of the basic channels on DirecTV look so crappy due to the overcompression. I can't wait to see Sci-Fi HD just for the cleaner signal while I'm watching Battlestar, true HD or upconvert.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lwilli201 said:


> It seems that a D* sat will be land launched in the early 2nd Qtr.


I think you've confused Q2 and "early 2007" with early Q2. The information that came out a week or so ago says that the launch is scheduled for June 2007. With D*, early in a year means some time before July 1st.


> Some confusion what the number is (10 or 11) but who cares. If one gets up in April, it should be live in Jun/Jul time frame.


More likely an October handoff after a June launch.


> The timing depends on how close the sat is inserted to its final destination.


The "insertion" of which you speak usually can happen within a couple of days. Often they start the satellite somewhere else for testing and then they move it into place when the testing is at least mostly done.


> The one Dish sat scheduled for the year is on Sea Launch.


This shouldn't be considered when worrying about whether you're going to have to put up with another year of the same from D*.


> I think D* has the advantage.


Given that E* already has more satellites in the sky that D* will after the launch, I'm not sure that confidence is warranted.


> I think Chicken Little can relax for a while.


I think Chicken Little needs to look into a high quality DVD or HD disc player.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

hey harsh - can you provide the links to the discussion on Hughes taking over the Spaceway birds - as you posted about yesterday? Thanks.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> As for the unused space on the Spaceways, some are theorizing that when Hughes needs them, DirecTV may surrender some or all of the Spaceway satellites.


This is the info I would like for you to elaborate on, please, does it exist really?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> Given that E* already has more satellites in the sky that D* will after the launch, I'm not sure that confidence is warranted.


Ah but birds don't count. Bandwidth does. With D10 and D11, Directv will finish tripling its to the home bandwidth that it started with S1 and S2. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> This is the info I would like for you to elaborate on, please, does it exist really?


harsh - After asking you 4 times to link the info - I have no choice but to assume this theory you posted about exists in exactly 1 place total - with YOU.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> I think you've confused Q2 and "early 2007" with early Q2. The information that came out a week or so ago says that the launch is scheduled for June 2007.


What is your source for a June 2007 launch? I used a source that indicated April, but they have changed it to May.

http://www.satelliteonthenet.co.uk/launch.html


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

There are several sources for a June D10 launch including lyngsat and a few analyst reports (very recently, alas.)

And old satellitefinance listing shows both April and May (cool, huh. two launches for one satellite.)  http://www.satellitefinance.com/nod...tellite-Finance-Issue-97/Launch-Schedule.html

Alas, the new schedule requires a login.

So far, I haven't found _the_ site that I totally trust yet.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

tibber said:


> There are several sources for a June D10 launch including lyngsat and a few analyst reports (very recently, alas.)
> 
> And old satellitefinance listing shows both April and May (cool, huh. two launches for one satellite.)  http://www.satellitefinance.com/nod...tellite-Finance-Issue-97/Launch-Schedule.html
> 
> ...


I do agree about there not being any reliable launch information. I looked at the ILS website, but it gives no info on future launches.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

> Earlier this week, during a fourth-quarter conference call, DirecTV president Chase Carey confirmed that the launch of the company's first new satellite was still on target, set for this summer. But he suggested that the second planned satellite debut may be pushed back.
> 
> "We are looking into options for launching the second satellite, and it could be delayed," DirecTV spokesman Darris Gringeri said Friday. "We just don't know yet if it will be delayed into 2008. Regardless, it will not change our plans for getting 100 channels of HD up by the end of the year because that that will be accomplished by the launch of the first satellite in Q3."


http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6415378.html?display=Breaking+News


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

“It’s ironic: The CES 2007 DirecTV announcements focus on the 2007 rollout of their HDTV plans without any real mention of the delicacy, iffyness and importance of a core component -- the actual launch of the satellites -- and then when one of those launch cycles looks to be delayed, they downplay its importance,” Schaeffler said. “Launching the birds is still everything.”

----------------------------


My take:

What a dumb statement. D* had the units manufactured, including a ground spare, and entered contracts for the launches. They even appeared to contract for a contingency launch. What else does this wannabe quoted guy want? The statements made by D* were all accurate at the time of the statements and were set for implementation. Does he think that the companies should not say anything until the birds are in in position in orbit and fully checked out?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

john18 said:


> "It's ironic: The CES 2007 DirecTV announcements focus on the 2007 rollout of their HDTV plans without any real mention of the delicacy, iffyness and importance of a core component -- the actual launch of the satellites -- and then when one of those launch cycles looks to be delayed, they downplay its importance," Schaeffler said. "Launching the birds is still everything."
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> ...


John18, I'm with you. Sure launching is everything, but at 85% success rate across the industry AND DIRECTV only announced the features we'd see if only one bird launched this year, I'm thinking they were just right in their announcements. Not too much and still realisticly possible.

Now, if they end up delaying the 2nd satellite by too much, the things that haven't been announced yet will be delayed... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Haven't you figured it out yet, D* can't say/do anything right 

If they go back to the old days where they didn't say anything about anything until it was actually available then we'd all be wondering WTF they were going to be doing with these four Ka band birds.

So D* goes ahead and says here's our road map for HD through 2007. I think we still have 322 days left in 2007 and bunchs of folks are saying D*'s full of sh*t, they'll never do what they said. SeaLaunch has a problem and OMG, the sky is falling. 

Now if it's September and D* still doesn't have D10 and/or D11 up then start b*tching but why not save all the posts until then. 

OK, done with the rant. Now back to your normal b*tching


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Meanwhile the NEXT SeaLaunch mission was supposed to be.....ECHOSTAR 11. What does that delay mean in their plans?
Oh, that's right, DISH doesn't reveal too much ahead of time.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> Haven't you figured it out yet, D* can't say/do anything right
> 
> If they go back to the old days where they didn't say anything about anything until it was actually available then we'd all be wondering WTF they were going to be doing with these four Ka band birds.
> 
> ...


Rant received and understood. 

I'm prefer the current mode, gives me ability to: dream, drool, and plan. 

Cheers,
Tom
(Dreaming about HD Sat2go, drooling over HMC, planning for FTM)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> Meanwhile the NEXT SeaLaunch mission was supposed to be.....ECHOSTAR 11. What does that delay mean in their plans?
> Oh, that's right, DISH doesn't reveal too much ahead of time.


And in not running their mouths off about their plans, they don't make themselves look entirely silly. At the same time, they manage to add an HD national or two every few months.

I'm pretty sure that even you would prefer programming over propaganda.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tibber said:


> I'm prefer the current mode, gives me ability to: dream, drool, and plan.


I can understand the dream and drool aspects, but planning based on recent DirecTV statements would appear to be foolish.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6415378.html?display=Breaking+News


A Summer launch is going to push my estimates even further toward the end of the year. I wonder if he knows the truth, or they are just getting conservative after a few missed milestones.

Q3 is July through September which translates (in my version of reality) to a November or December to 2008 hand-off.


----------



## zeekchic (Feb 12, 2007)

Has anyone checked out lyngsat .com recently!!

They have updated their 2007 launch schedule:

Directv11 ? for 6/07 sea launch

Directv10 is pushed back to a 9/7/07 ground launch date!!!

I thought Directv ground launch was not going to be affected by the sea launch explosion!!

Is this reliable info and if so does this mean we won't see all those HD National channels till like December?? I hope not!!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

zeekchic said:


> Has anyone checked out lyngsat .com recently!!
> 
> They have updated their 2007 launch schedule:
> 
> ...


Directv10 is actually a July-September launch timeframe. So we're looking at a third-quarter launch. Our best bet is to just wait to see what really happens. We've all read so many posts from different sites about launch dates. Only D* and the launching companies know for sure.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> And in not running their mouths off about their plans, they don't make themselves look entirely silly. At the same time, they manage to add an HD national or two every few months.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that even you would prefer programming over propaganda.


And factual info over your continual ranting and made up theories. I have absolutely NO problem with a company (any company) publishing their long and mid-term projects and goals. They stated a plan to buy and have built 5 new sats almost 3 years ago. DircTV itself has actually done 100% of its part (contracting, and buying the new birds). That being said, it goes without saying to EVEYONE that the implementaion of the plan depends on many OTHER companies and events (the builder, the launcher, etc.). From where I sit, and with my general knowledge, I realize (after all haven't we seen NASA have to deal with a delay from their ANNOUNCED launches?) that lots has to happen and that these kind of timeframes are by THEIR VERY NATURE subject to delay or change - this is something that seems to have escaped you (can't understand why).

All of that being said, the accident at Sea Launch will certainly cause some type of delay (hopefully not long), and also I expect no delay for DIRECTV 10. I believe without any doubt that when DIRECTV 10 is up and running, D* will have MORE capacity than HD channels availalble. In the meantime, you are wrong about what I want - I prefer having MEGA MADNESS, I prefer having NFL ST Super Fan - way more than VOOM, or HGTV-HD(and once the next bird is up I will have BOTH types of HD programming - something E* will never have as they DON'T and WON'T ever have the sports packages available thru D*). That's my preference and obviously MORE people overall choose D* than E*. Your premise is really silly, if I DID prefer DISH, I would simply HAVE IT. I wouldn't then spend my time here whining about DirecTV though, like you do.

Bottom line, there is nothing wrong with a company announcing their plans, I prefer that over the silence of E*. I at least know what is expected and can see the plan being implemented. Further, to say that D* did anything wrong because of a delay caused by an accident that IN NO way involved them is totally out of line, and frankly absurd. Lastly, whether of not DISH 'looks silly' because they didn't publicize ECHOSTAR 11, they are the ones that DEFINITELY are behind RIGHT NOW due to Sea Launch.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

+1


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

ScoBuck said:


> Bottom line, there is nothing wrong with a company announcing their plans, I prefer that over the silence of E*.


I think it is important for a company to give customers and potential customers an idea of their future plans. I am holding on HD and I would like to know what E* future plans are so I can make my choice. I know that D* will have 2 new sats and that they will be located in a position I have LOS to and that they will have potential for a given number of channels. I know very little about E* and considered a previous experience (my local ended up on 148 so I could not get them) I am not sure I can consider E* as my future provider even if they plans might be better than D*.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> Further, to say that D* did anything wrong because of a delay caused by an accident that IN NO way involved them is totally out of line, and frankly absurd.


DirecTV did something very wrong by coming out soon after the accident and announcing that their plans would not be affected and that everything was on schedule. It appears likely that their plans have been impacted and delays are almost certain. What part of this deceit do you enjoy? Should they be cut slack for what didn't come to pass before the explosion because of the explosion?

At CES, DirecTV announced that they would probably have most of 70 national channels active by Q3. The chances of getting additional bandwidth in the same quarter as a launch seems pretty slim.

Will they have to repeat last season's preemptions? Will Superfan go MPEG4 to make the most of existing bandwidth? Will they throw everyone a bone for the delays or will they blame it on the Sea Launch event? Will they come clean, or will they continue to dangle the HD carrot?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

purtman said:


> Directv10 is actually a July-September launch timeframe. So we're looking at a third-quarter launch. Our best bet is to just wait to see what really happens. We've all read so many posts from different sites about launch dates. Only D* and the launching companies know for sure.


I've never really put much stock in the Lyngsat dates because they were so different from everyone elses. I may have been wrong to not give them more weight.

My current problem is that with all this talk of launch delays is that I can't find information about the actual launch. One of my standard sources went pay. ILS seems to think that they are launching DirecTV 11. The FAA Q4 2006 report says that DirecTV 10 was scheduled to go up via Sea Launch.

There's a whole lot of bad information out there and it is now a whole lot harder to separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> DirecTV did something very wrong by coming out soon after the accident and announcing that their plans would not be affected and that everything was on schedule. It appears likely that their plans have been impacted and delays are almost certain. What part of this deceit do you enjoy? Should they be cut slack for what didn't come to pass before the explosion because of the explosion?
> 
> At CES, DirecTV announced that they would probably have most of 70 national channels active by Q3. The chances of getting additional bandwidth in the same quarter as a launch seems pretty slim.
> 
> Will they have to repeat last season's preemptions? Will Superfan go MPEG4 to make the most of existing bandwidth? Will they throw everyone a bone for the delays or will they blame it on the Sea Launch event? Will they come clean, or will they continue to dangle the HD carrot?


What was wrong with their announcement? Your comment says "likely their their plans have been affected". Unless we know D*'s backup plan, we can't say for sure that they can't come through on the plans.

Rather than continual blasting of D*, let's let the events occur and then judge the company.

I guess my question is, if D* is _*that bad*_, why are you a sub?


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

john18 said:


> "It's ironic: The CES 2007 DirecTV announcements focus on the 2007 rollout of their HDTV plans without any real mention of the delicacy, iffyness and importance of a core component -- the actual launch of the satellites -- and then when one of those launch cycles looks to be delayed, they downplay its importance," Schaeffler said. "Launching the birds is still everything."
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight, a "wannabe" versus a "know it all" think I'll side with the "wannabe"


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

purtman said:


> What was wrong with their announcement? Your comment says "likely their their plans have been affected". Unless we know D*'s backup plan, we can't say for sure that they can't come through on the plans.
> 
> Rather than continual blasting of D*, let's let the events occur and then judge the company.
> 
> I guess my question is, if D* is _*that bad*_, why are you a sub?


harsh's reply is his typical - his opinion weighs greater than Chase Carey's. chase said it would NOT impact any 2007 plans.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sea Launch Odyssey is home: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79995


----------

